# Best Chef Knifes



## rickh (Sep 26, 2002)

From your personal experience what would you consider to be the best chef knifes out there(chef, boning, paring, etc). I was looking at getting the Henckels Professional S line.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Wow, have we talked about this a lot! Scroll down this forum and you'll find lots and lots of opinions -- with peoples' reasons. Just compare what you're looking for to what they say they like or dislike about a knife, and bingo! There's what might be "best" for you.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

My knives are the best....
for me 

lates,
Jon


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I'm with you, Mia - the best knife for you is the one that fits your hand!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wow, what a personal question! I have everything from an old Sabatier to a new set of Henckels to one 5" Global. And a drawerful of cheapie little 2" paring knives.

Hold them in your hand. Think of Harry Potter's wand: they will almost choose *you*.


----------



## headmanbrewing (Apr 29, 2001)

I keep Chicago Cutlery around the house (ducking). It works OK, and I'm not worried about my friends using them and doing any damage to them. OTOH, the primary knife that I use is a vintage carbon steel 12" Sabatier chef's knife. This knife works for ME, which is the most important thing to consider. If you buy the latest and greatest due to great reviews, recommendations, etc., and find out later that you don't like it's feel, you won't use them. Go try out different brands and find out which one is the most comfortable in your hand. That brand is the best, because you will use it more readily.

Scott


----------

